# Wanted Bike for 8yr old Boy (North Manchester / South Lancashire)



## Tom B (18 Jul 2019)

Team

The common-law sister in laws youngest lad is 8 next month. Being a sensible lad he would like a bike for his birthday. 

Unfortunately funds are tight and she had a £50 budget, so we are looking at second hand bikes. We looking towards childs mtb rather than a bmx.

Just wondering if anyone has anything to sell that's in decent conditions (not worried about tyres, chains etc I can sort that) and we are getting him his safety stuff as his gift from us.

Uncle Tom might be able to help with the budget for the right bike. But not much as uncle Tom is skint / tight. 

Halfords have said he needs a 24" bike. (thats as much as I can get out of the SIL size wise)


----------



## Sharky (18 Jul 2019)

Can't help, but for clarity, presume the 24" refers to the wheel size - not the frame size.
Hope you find one.


----------



## KneesUp (18 Jul 2019)

24" is indeed wheel size - the kid (10) moved on to 24" about the same age. Sadly it's still her bike so not available for passing on, but it was £15 from a cobblers that sells bikes outside (half price) - you're going to have to look for that sort of bargain at that budget obviously - if you have time then a car boot might be a good idea - it seems that this is the time of year when kids get their bikes out and realise they are too small.


----------



## tom73 (18 Jul 2019)

Can't help either but have you any local bike hubs / community bike projects near you ? Should have something or can help find you something. Some prisons also have bike project stuff too. I know of one but maybe a bit out the way for you.


----------



## Cycleops (18 Jul 2019)

Gumtree is the place to look for these bikes, plenty of bargains to be had:

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/bicycle-20-inches/1346330442
Or how about a BMX?
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/x-rated-blue-kids-bmx-bike/1346641728
Both near you.
Or you could buy a small frame adults MTB even with 26" wheels. If you can get one with 24" wheels so much the better.I have one for my nine year old but converted it to single speed by removing the front derailleur, changer and rear bar changer and adjusting the limit screws so it stays in one gear. You need to retain the rear derailleur to tension the chain. Kids often don't understand the gears and wreck them.


----------



## MichaelW2 (18 Jul 2019)

I picked up a good number of quality kid's bikes at my local weekly car boot sale. I use them as loan bikes for visiting friends kids. I only get non suspension models of good quality. Buying price seems to be £10-£30.


----------



## Julia9054 (18 Jul 2019)

https://tfgm.com/cycling/recycled-bikes
You might find some of these suppliers useful. We have a shop similar to these called Resurrection Cycles which do up donated bikes for charity


----------



## gareth01244 (18 Jul 2019)

We have a specialized hard rock mtb that my son had outgrown a long time ago. It's a small frame, but with 26in wheels. It might be to big for an 8 yr old but suppose it depends on his height. Will check on it's frame size and standover height when I get home and let you know more if your interested.?


----------



## gareth01244 (18 Jul 2019)

It's a 13 inch frame, roughly 23 inches from floor to top of top tube at it's lowest point. Has had a new conti rear tyre fitted and have another new oneready to go on the front . Swapped out the narrow bars for a set of wider ones my son wanted but cannot find the original ones as it would be better for a smaller rider, would be an easy change though.


----------

